# Carriage and Driving Society Show



## Mominis (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay, Carriage driving friends, I need your advice.

Shake is very much a single pleasure type show ring kind of boy. He is also still training toward learning to drive. I intend to work him in harness at an AMHR show in June, but I do not plan to enter driving. He's just going to show halter and just work on a break or at night in harness. Two weeks after that, our local Carriage and Driving Society is having an unrated "fun" show that is very economical, at our local horse park. Which would give us ring experience before his first rated show in harness in July.

First, with his way of going, I'm not sure how well he'll be received. Second, I have no idea what to enter. Here are my choices:

Pleasure Driving, Working, Open $100 Jackpot

Miniature Horse Driving 38" and under (this would be a definate)

Pleasure Driving Working, Novice Pony or Driver 58" and Under

The rules also require that you are REQUIRED to wear a hat, gloves, apron, or lap robe.

Should I go, considering that his moevment wil not going to be the same as the others in the class? Heck his type won't be likely to be the same as others in the class. I do not work in breeching, so I'm not feeling like springing that on him now. Especailly so close between rated show dates and in his futurity year. Would breeching be expected in all of these classes? I can do the hat thing (and will rejoice in it--I love, love, love hats) and have no issues with wearing gloves, but I'm unsure about a cheapie way to do the lap robe or the apron. Anyone have a cheapskate cure for not having either of these?

I'm in a whole new workld with this and this club does tend to be VERY traditional and sticklers for the rules. Your advice is appreciated.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not sure about the classes so I'll leave that up to Myrna.




They all sound like good choices though! I'd definitely do the mini one and the novice one. Are there obstacle driving classes or ones involving cones courses or dressage? You might find he's very well-suited for those with the kind of training you've been doing.



Mominis said:


> First, with his way of going, I'm not sure how well he'll be received. ... Should I go, considering that his movement wil not going to be the same as the others in the class? Heck his type won't be likely to be the same as others in the class.


He's going to be different but in the ADS that is not a bad thing. Friesians show with Haflingers with Welsh Cobs with Arabs and QH's and Dutch Harness Horses- the judges are used to that. He'll probably stand out in a really positive way!



Mominis said:


> The rules also require that you are REQUIRED to wear a hat, gloves, apron, or lap robe. ... I can do the hat thing (and will rejoice in it--I love, love, love hats) and have no issues with wearing gloves, but I'm unsure about a cheapie way to do the lap robe or the apron. Anyone have a cheapskate cure for not having either of these?


Lap robes can literally be a picnic blanket thrown over your lap. More commonly people will simply go to the local fabric store, get a length of fabric of the right type and either cut it to shape properly and sew a fastener at the top or, if you're me, use a safety pin to hold it on your waist!



Aprons are much easier than they sound to make, even I could sew one if I had a sewing machine. They don't have to be anything fancy.

Now the cool thing about Shake is that he's one of those few truly formal-type minis who could pull off an awesome vehicle like a gig or phaeton or other formal turnout. Kody couldn't, Turbo probably can't, but Shake could! Which means you could actually get away with one of those neat veiled hats and the turnouts people die for. Lucky you! (Envy icon here.) But given this is an unrated fun show and you'll probably be using your show cart I'd wear something a little more, well, laid back.







Mominis said:


> I do not work in breeching, so I'm not feeling like springing that on him now. Especially so close between rated show dates and in his futurity year. Would breeching be expected in all of these classes?


I would suspect so, yes. It's considered a safety thing just as the breed ring thinks checks are! I know at rated CDE's the rule is that the horse must have breeching if the vehicle does not have brakes and I would guess it's the same at the pleasure driving shows. That is why we recommended getting him used to it while he was first learning so it wouldn't be a big deal to add it for events like this. If you've had him ground-driving and lunging with bags of rocks on his saddle and such do you really believe that breeching is going to be a big deal for him?



It's just one more little thing and he'd probably pick it up quite easily as all it does is make his job easier. It can't be worse than the leg straps on his blankets. All he really has to do is learn to sit on it to hold the cart back.

Leia


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 27, 2011)

In this area the only one of the three classes you've listed that would not be suitable is the novice 'pony' class since all our shows (that I've been to at least) break the classes up based on horse size. Thus we have draft, horse, pony and vse classes and horses can not be cross entered. Your best bet would be to speak to the show organizers and see if that is the case there. A different way of going shouldn't hurt your placings in a pleasure show as long as his training and manners is good, in fact it might be just the thing you need to help you stand out from the crowd and catch the judges eye. As far as the apron/lap robe, I (and many others that I know of here) went to the local thrift store and found a full length skirt (I chose black to match my horse's mane/tail/legs and my cart but other colors would be fine) I pulled the seam from the back but left the waist band and button and that was it, I have a quick and easy apron with a nicely finished hem and a very reliable fastener. Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 27, 2011)

CAUTION! Carriage driving is VERY addictive!



Proceed carefully!







Mominis said:


> First, with his way of going, I'm not sure how well he'll be received.


That is the beauty of carriage driving, all horses that trot are accepted as they are. (The trot is a required gait, so if a horse doesn't trot, it technically doesn't follow the rules.) However, what the judge is (usually) looking for is a horse that tracks up (the hind feet land in the prints of the fore), and that can be accomplished even with a very "upright" horse. If your horse is green, it may not track up yet no matter how it is built, so who cares at this point. I have seen some judges pick some very upright horses that don't track up, though. I doubt your horse is really that much different than anything else. They DON'T want to see a horse artificially upright (tight check). That would get poo-pooed. Running martingales are not allowed, either. I have seen Single Pleasure minis in VSE divisions that have done very well!

I would use the breeching. One lesson with it, especially on the flat, and most horses are usually fine. There are usually bigger issues with the crupper under the tail vs. the breeching. Hill work would require you to take it a little easier in the training, especially the first time down the hill. If you have until June, you have PLENTY of time to get him used to it.

My first lap robe was a blanket from the car because we didn't know we needed one at our first driving show! Heck, around here I have known people to lend them to fellow competitors that didn't know they needed one!



It should "coordinate" with your vehicle as it is technically an accessory of the vehicle, just like seat belts "match" the car interior. I had a basic black one for a long time made from gabardine and an old dress belt. If you sew, let me know and I can walk you through it. In the big scheme of things, one you make shouldn't have to cost you more than a couple bucks. It should be at least to mid-calf at a seated position. I like mine at the crease of my shoe when standing. BTW, if your harness is black, so should your shoes/boots be. It really won't matter in the judging since there isn't a turnout class (at least that you listed), but it will help you look like you "belong". (Heaven forbid if someone shows up at a carriage show with crushed red velvet seats!



)

Judges are looking for brown leather gloves, but when I first started showing carriage shows, I used brown dress gloves (like old ladies used to wear). They didn't have a lot of grip, but the mini didn't pull a lot, either. If you have to choose between brown or leather, I would go brown (not tan). You can get "cheaper" leather ones for around $15 from Driving Essentials. (Again, if you were in our area, I'd just loan you a pair. We have multiples after "upgrading" over the years.)

As far as the classes go, I would not think it to be cross entering into Novice Pony considering that there is no Novice Driver VSE, but check with management to be sure. The Open Working might be one to stay out of because there are going to be big horses with big vehicles and "aggressive" (not mean) drivers. When you get above novice level, you need to drive your horse that much "harder" to win, so we are used to fast Strong Trots (WAY faster than the mini breed ring), and that can rattle a green horse. When our big horse went from Novice to Open, he would pick his head up and "scoot" a little when one of those big moving horses blew past him. We figured out quick what was "expected"!



The rulebook says "excessive speed will be penalized", but you learn quick that means more like a harness racing trot! You need some speed to get the motion.

And yes, I agree with Leia about trying the obstacles if there are some, especially cones classes that are just forward (no backing). The nice thing about obstacles is that you are the only one in the ring at the time, so there is no traffic to contend with. Don't be afraid if you don't know how to drive them (how to play the game). Someone can teach you there. And who wants to go to a driving show for only two classes?!



We want to DRIVE!

Myrna


----------



## Kendra (Apr 27, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> (Heaven forbid if someone shows up at a carriage show with crushed red velvet seats!
> 
> 
> 
> )


Really? I've been showing in my blue Jerald with the royal blue velvet seat and chrome undercarriage at CDE's and Pleasure Shows and I've had nothing but compliments! Granted, only one of those was a "real" sanctioned Pleasure Driving Show, but still, people are always commenting on how pretty my cart is. No one ever looked down their nose and said, "A blue velvet seat, what were you thinking?" ;-)


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 27, 2011)

At the carolina carriage club pleasure show, if there are enough entries, and there usually are we split out the VSEs, Ponies and horses in the working pleasure classes. That way we don't have the different sizes, if you don't have the entries though its hard to do, but for 3 or more we split it, that goes for all the classes. This may be the same at your venue, you might want to check with them. The novice class might be large, if its not split, you might want to check the numbers the morning of and decide if you really should be in there, if there are 20 horses in there you might want to think twice.

karen


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 27, 2011)

Kendra, et al, show carts tend to be of a different "breed" than say a "Doctor's Buggy" with those "classic" red velvet seats.

We have used a show cart with black velvet seats at ADS shows. That is what is "common" on carts of that design, but somewhere along the line velvet has become "popular" with somebody doing not-so-accurate restorations.

Myrna


----------



## Mominis (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm so happy you've all chimed in here, I'm really starting to give serious thought to giving it a go. I will get in touch with the show manager right away. Thanks for telling me all of the right questions to ask!


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Mominis (Apr 28, 2011)

Myrna, thanks for the offer to help walk me through the apron-making process, but I am a terrible seamstress. I can't sew on a button without stabbing myself. I do have my old side saddle skirt, it's kind of apron-looking and it's a wrap-around. Do you think I could pass it off as a lap robe or apron?


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 28, 2011)

As long as it is over your clothes. A novice mistake is to put the apron under a coat.


----------



## Mominis (Apr 29, 2011)

If someone has one, would you please post a photo of correct attire? I am getting kind of a screwy mental picture here. Sorry.


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 29, 2011)

There are a bunch on our website. (posting from my iPod so I am not by my computer to post a photo.)

Myrna


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 29, 2011)

A young friend of mine uses one of her mothers skirts form the 60's (long, smart and very full) as a lap robe- she actually puts it one, as she finds it sits better that way, then tucks it in so it _looks_ like an apron- the end result is very smart indeed as it is dark navy velvet- although I think a nice "quiet" plaid would be better suited to what you are attempting.

I do not think the side saddle apron would do- you would have to try it out, I know mine would not be long enough when I am sitting facing forward in the cart.

As has been suggested, a nice picnic (Pickernick Basket, Boo Boo??) blanket would do admirably, but I would suggest a belt to hold it firmly in place. The reason we went with a skirt was that she can leap out of the cart without breaking her neck, should the need arise!!!!


----------



## PaintedValleyMiniatures (May 9, 2011)

Hi Mimi! Is this the Carrige & Driving Society show on June 18th? If so, we will be there! I took the boys last year and had a great time. The show committee was super helpful and friendly! We had a lot of questions too since it was our first carrige show. I think you will love it and it would be great to finally meet you in person!


----------



## Mominis (May 10, 2011)

If I decide to enter Shake or not, I'll be there with my riders. I do hope we can co-ordinate to meet! It would be great fun!


----------

